# How to mount ceramic heater in wooden viv? House nearly went up last night



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

How does everyone mount their ceramic heaters in a wooden viv?

I had put ours in at the weekend using cable clips, and all seemed fine, until it fell down last night, and we got up this morning to a burning branch.

I was thinking about cutting a hole in the top to fit the heater fixture into, but worried the fixture will also get hot enough to then burn the viv.

How should i be fixing this in the viv? We dont need to use a guard as its nowhere hear any of his branches - unless it falls lol.


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

you wanna get a ceramic bulb holder. 

they screw into the top of your viv so they wont come down.

CERAMIC VIVARIUM HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE | eBay

there ya go: victory:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

ceramic bulb holder also get a cage to go round it save burning what ever you have as they get very very hot . i had one and touched it by accident and took some of my skin off. So think what could do to a lizard


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a cage, but not fitted as its well otu the way.
I was hoping i could mount into the roof of the viv so i could then get one of the shorter cages.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

What rep you got as if a bearded you will be amazed at how they will manage to get to the heat


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

this is in the waterdragons viv.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Ceramic holder, screw it to the top of the viv then screw a cage around it, even if you think it is out of the way they could get to it, plus if you disagree with that, then at least it will catch the bulb and hold it there if it falls again.


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey will get to the heater some how. They always do lol. I have a cage on mine incase it falls cus nearly/or setting your house on fire is never good lol


----------

